# Offshore 9/19/09 - Trolling to Elbow and 34# Gag



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

The title really just about sums it up...Trolling (not much catching) and then a 34# gag, that's about it!

Chris and I headed out of perdido pass at about 8:00 am and set sights on the elbow. We stopped on the edge about 6 miles shy of itand trolled down that way and marked some bottom spots. We trolled almost everything in the lure bag with nothing to show except for skippies and two chicken dolphin. The elbow looked decent as far as water goes, and there were lots of flyers. Just no fish! The only thing going onwere theschools of syrocketing skippies thatlooked like theyhad blackfin in them, but no blackfin for us.After about 5 hours of trolling we headed over to some of the bottom spots we found. I ended up getting the gag on one of our homemade 5 oz pink vertical jigs in 290 feet of water. Got hit on a spinner: spheros 18k (chris's rod). He had me in the hole, but I stuck with it and got him out.










Better picture:










Got some video clips I might post up in a day or two.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

sucks on the trolling.nice report.thanks.if you ever need to borrow anything give me a shout


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

What a beast. I can't believe you pulled him out with that dink trevala


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice gag man :bowdown


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a stud:bowdown


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Private Pilot (9/19/2009)*What a beast. I can't believe you pulled him out with that dink trevala


I wouldn't have had it any other way! I love trevalas, the parabolic action works!


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

nice gag..:clap


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great gag. Wonder what gives offshore. Thx for the post....


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a nice grouper for sure.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *true-king (9/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Private Pilot (9/19/2009)*What a beast. I can't believe you pulled him out with that dink trevala
> ...


Try one of the Star stellar light jigging rods. I like them better than the trevalas. They are a little more but worth every penny,

That is a STUD grouper. CONGRATS.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a nice grouper and a nice meal. Be glad when this low front moves on and we get some high pressure, dry weather in so my crew can head out again.


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice Gag :clap


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice Gag!!!! :clap

We were around the Elbow a bit with no love either. :banghead


----------



## cheapojigging (Sep 11, 2009)

Awesome Groupie!!!:clap

I havn't had any luck with jigging this year...........:hoppingmad


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I knew y'all had it in you. Nice Gag. Thanks for the post. Gene


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome Gag and on the jig too. Great catch.


----------

